# Schwinn seatpost diameter



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

I think I am going to have to find a setback seatpost for my Traveler. I have a 90mm forged stem coming, but I still think I need a little more of my saddle moved back. Seems the B-17 Brooks rails are very tight, and I have shoved it back as far as I care to push it. Anyway, best I can tell, my seatpost is 1 inch in diameter, which, as far as I can tell, is 26.2 mm. Is this correct?

Next I need some suggestions. I don't want to spend a lot of money on a stem, and it does not have to be very light. In fact, at my weight, a solid billet of steel wouldn't be a bad idea  What brands, etc, do you suggest?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Sheldon Brown's seatpost database lists several sizes for the Traveler, depending on when it was built.:yikes: 

My suggestion is to get you hands on a set of calipers that read in metric units. You could be right, but just as likely, your current seatpost could be closer to 26.0 or less.:wink:


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

According to the table, my seatpost would be 25.8mm. This sounds like an oddball size. Anybody know where one can get this size seatpost?


----------



## Steve-H (Apr 12, 2006)

Just be careful....
As Im sure you saw on Sheldon't site, all dependant upon the year, the Traveler had some goofy size (Mine does...). You might have to take a trip to your LBS and have him look it up in his catalogue to find something. Probably won't be anything special, but it'll work.


----------



## KDS (Sep 18, 2004)

If it is 25.8, you should be able to use a 25.4 (1"-very common bmx size) with a soda or beer can shim. I did that on a cruiser I have with that odd size, worked perfectly with no slippage. good luck with your project.
Kevin


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, KDS! I will look into that. Surely BMX bikes will have setback stems available, simply due to the small size of the bike in comparison to the rider. It's little things like this that make asking these seemingly "foolish" questions worthwhile.


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

I found this on Ebay. It looks weird to me, but apparently some BMX bikes have this style seatpost. I can see that it could work, just ...... what do you think?


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

slowmo1 said:


> I found this on Ebay. It looks weird to me, but apparently some BMX bikes have this style seatpost. I can see that it could work, just ...... what do you think?


I think I'd rather trust one of the 25.4 mm Kalloy seatposts that Harris sells.


----------

